# Regen Shocks From 2 different Technologies



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

atzi said:


> *An eariler thread --HERE-- described a new shock or electromagnetic device that could replace the shocks on an electric car and recharge the batteries.
> 
> Here is a new article on a different way by MIT. *
> 
> ...


I love MIT...


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

_"I love MIT.."_
Even though they are different technologies, it seems the Tufts University article might exaggerate claiming "increase by "20 to 70 percent" the miles per gallon or total driving range performance of vehicles" while MIT claims 10% increase.


----------

